# Charlie maybe a Pomapoo



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I just got back from the groomer. They said Charlie may have a pomeranian mix in him. His ears stands up sometimes and thats not a poodle traits. The groomer owns a silver spoo so I believe what they say.

Is anyone has a poodle mix with a pomeranian? I would like to see pictures.

My husband bought Charlie not from a breeder rather from an owner of a brown and white poodle. He asked them and they said it can't be, they don't have pomeranian unless one of the parents is mix but they said it is unlikely because they know the pedigree of the parents.

So, I am confused but its ok. I just wonder if anyone else here has poodle mix with pomeranian and I would appreciate a picture.

Thanks so much!!!


Kind regards,
Lily


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I searched back to see if you had any pictures of Charlie. I found some.  He is really cute, but he does look like he might be a mix or else not a perfect toy poodle in looks. It is kind of hard to tell in the pictures and you may not know for a while for sure. Some toy poodle ears do stick up when the ear leathers are too small. Growing the hair out on them helps to weigh them down. His coat doesn't look quite right for a poodle, though. 

If Charlie is a pet and you didn't pay for him, I would enjoy his adorable little self just the way he is. If you paid for a purebred toy poodle and didn't get one, you might want to get your money back. Did you get registration papers? Did you see a pedigree? Did your vet think he might be a mix? He definitely has poodle in him, but maybe something else in there, too. 

Here are pictures of toy poodle puppies:
toy poodle puppy - Google Search

Here are pictures of poodle/pomeranian mixes (they vary a lot because some look more like a poodle and some more like a pomeranian):
pomeranian poodle mix - Google Search

Does he shed? That would be a telltail sign that he is a mix. Poodles don't shed.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, Outwest.

Charlie is a gift from my husband. So I don't really get involved in his purchase. I will ask my husband about his papers if any.

At this point, I really enjoy Charlie's companionships. He is smart, sweet, playful and most importantly, he loves to follow me everywhere. I plan to sign up for puppy kindergarten in the 2nd wk of July.

I don't mind him being a mix but DH minds so much. He plans to return him and buy me a real poodle. I am beside myself now. I don't want a poodle anymore, I just want Charlie. I will show DH your pictures and hope he changes his mind.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Here is some recent pictures taken before his grooming:


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

outwest said:


> Does he shed? That would be a telltail sign that he is a mix. Poodles don't shed.


No, Thanks God, he doesn't shed. Otherwise, DH will mind that a lot. :afraid:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ohhh...he is so cute, but I have to be honest, he doesn't look like he is all poodle. If your husband paid for him, he should get a veterinarian to look at him, see if he is a mix for sure and then try to get some of his money back. Or, he could forget about it and think of it as a lesson learned. You do need to be careful who you buy a purebred dog from and do your research first. 

You are happy, Charlie is happy, he doesn't shed and he has a great personality. Please tell you husband you want to keep that sweet boy. Maybe in a year or so you could try again so Charlie would have a friend. 

If I am wrong, I am so, so sorry, but his hair is really straight and a little shiny. It is possible he is all poodle, but if he is a mix you are lucky he doesn't shed. Hopefully other people will chime in for you. You don't have his face or feet shaved and that could be making him look like a mix, too. 

Just love him the way he is- adorable!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Gotta agree with outwest, Charlie looks like a mix. His coat is all wrong for a poodle, as is his face shape. However, he is very cute and if you love him, who cares what his pedigree looks like!! Mutts are just as awesome as purebreds.  Maybe in a year or so, you can go get yourself a pure poodle...in the meantime, enjoy Mr. Charlie the way he is.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Also, if you are in the USA, he would have a docked tail and it doesn't look like he has a docked tail. If you are in another country, don't worry about that as they don't dock many other places.

here is a toy poodle puppy and you can compare to Charlies hair and head shape:


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying, Mom25dogs and Outwest.

I've talked to DH. He said okay we keep Charlie. However, he still insist on getting Charlie tested for heritage line. There is this website that his friend recommended. So he is going to get this kit and swab Charlie's mouth and send the swab back to the lab for pedigree checking.

Do you aware of something like this? I wonder if it is safe. It sounds safe but what do I know.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, you can do that. Have him make sure that it is a reputable company that does that. And, don't tell them what breed he is when you mail it in. They should tell you.  Ask the veterinarian about the company. Many vets can do the same thing and you know it will be accurate.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I understand your husband being upset. But I am so glad he is not returning the pup. He is very cute and I know he will bring you many years of joy . I bet he would love a poodle sister...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Charlie belongs with you. You're happy, he's happy, who cares 'what' he is. He's a Charlie and that's all that matters. I personally think he's absolutely darling. Some of my best dogs have been mixes.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Look at my sig pictures. Widget is a shaved down pom/poo mutt who looked like this when he was young:


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

He is adorable. I am glad you are going to keep him. :angel:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Charlie bears a striking resemblance to cute Widget other than color.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I understand your husband being upset. But I am so glad he is not returning the pup. He is very cute and I know he will bring you many years of joy . I bet he would love a poodle sister...


In reading this, I remind DH yesterday that he still owes me a poodle. :beauty:


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Ladywolfe said:


> Look at my sig pictures. Widget is a shaved down pom/poo mutt who looked like this when he was young:


Thank you so much for posting this pic. I will show it to DH when he wakes up. Widget is so cute. I agree he looks just like Charlie except for color.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I am so thankful for everyone's reply and support. Your posts help me build a case against DH. DH is keeping Charlie and will do a test on him. Thanks for the idea to ask the vet first because they will run a more credible test. 

Now, I need to feed him. 

Have a good Sunday Everyone!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm glad you are keeping him. now start saving money for your poodle  
you can have more than one.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I read online that a Pomapoo can grow to be 14 lbs and 12 inch. 

Ladywolfe: How big is Widget now? How old is he now? He is so cute. I'm so glad you post his pic. Charlie does look like him.

I thought I share his pictures before and after grooming. The last two were the-after-grooming-pics taken this morning after his breakfast. I notice an increase in appetite lately which I'm glad.

The 1st pic is Charlie at 8 week, the 2nd and 3rd pics is Charlie at 10 week, the last two pics is Charlie at 15 week.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

faerie said:


> i'm glad you are keeping him. now start saving money for your poodle
> you can have more than one.


I did mention to DH that he still owes me a poodle. Cross fingers!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Charlie is SO CUTE!!! But, he is certainly not a poodle. Who knows what he has in there, but he is way too stocky for a poodle. He has a little muscleman chest! LOL. It could be a pomeranian, but it could also be a terrier of some sort. Just love him...and...your husband does owe you a poodle. Maybe a girl next time.  

When or if you get ready to find a poodle, ask here for reputable breeders of poodles so you make sure to get one next time. You can start saving your pennies for one in the meantime.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Yes, definitely start savings now. But I will ask for a good breeder from this forum so that makes me feel better.


----------

